# Hal vs. xorg.conf

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab mal gelesen/geraten bekommen, keine xorg.conf zu verwenden und alles mit HAL zu lösen.

was ist mit dem?

 *culix - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858242.html wrote:*   

> HAL wird ab xorg-server 1.8 nicht mehr genutzt.
> 
> ...
> 
> Hast Du den xorg-server mit useflag udev gebaut? 
> ...

 

Was heißt das?

Ist HAL jetzt besser als die xorg.conf oder veraltet?

Was ist mit der xorg.conf.d?

Edit: ein eix xorg-server sagt mir, dass ich die Version 1.9.2 installiert habe.

----------

## MarcenX

HAL wird ab dem X-server 1.8 nicht mehr benutze und auch nicht mehr weiter Entwickelt.

In xorg.conf.d kommen beiden Konfiguration-dateien z.B. für Tastatur, Maus, Touchpad und Grafikkarte.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

danke, das hab ich verschlafen

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Jetzt ist alles wieder auf englisch!

Wie stell ich das tastaturlayout für x hier ein?

Unter hal hats hingehaut

----------

## boris64

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Jetzt ist alles wieder auf englisch!
> 
> Wie stell ich das tastaturlayout für x hier ein?
> 
> Unter hal hats hingehaut

 

Erstell einfach unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ eine Datei mit z.B. folgendem Namen und Inhalt:

99-keyboard-de.conf

```

# /* German keyboard layout */

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "german keyboard"

        Driver "evdev"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Option "xkbmodel" "evdev"

        Option "xkblayout" "de"

        Option "xkbvariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option "xkbrules" "base"

EndSection

```

In diesem Fall wird evdev für's Keyboard benutzt,

sollte mittlerweile eigentlich standard sein.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, 

2 Fragen noch:

1. Wo gibts Handbücher für sowas? Damit man sich die Syntax mal zu Gemüte führen kann, wenn man zu viel Freizeit hat. Bzw. hast du auch eine Config für Synaptics Touchpads?

Ich hab eines, dass konnte unter windows auch multitouch. Da hatte ich folgendes.

1 finger tip -> klick (klingt einfach, hab ich aber unter linux noch nicht geschafft)

2 finger tip -> mittlere Maustaste (Wofür braucht man die unter Linux?)

3 finger tip -> rechte maustaste

2 finger nach unten/oben schieben -> vertikaler scroll

2 finger nach rechts/links schieben (im firefox und explorer war das vor und zurück, das brauch ich aber nicht. -> geht da  horizontaler scroll?)

2. Wie ändere ich das ab auf de-latin1? Die Nodeadkeys erlauben keine akzente auf Buchstaben, die ich aber fürs italienische brauche.

Mit evdev hab ich keine Probleme

LG Roland

----------

## boris64

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> 1. Wo gibts Handbücher für sowas? Damit man sich die Syntax mal zu Gemüte führen kann, wenn man zu viel Freizeit hat. Bzw. hast du auch eine Config für Synaptics Touchpads?
> 
> 

 

Das ist die gleiche Syntax wie in der xorg.conf, nur in einzelne Dateien aufgesplittet.

Howtos etc. sollten eigentlich via google zu finden sein. Eine (ordentliche!!) Config 

für Synaptics suche ich auch noch, allerdings ist das auf meinem Laptop eh nicht 

ganz oben, da das "Ding" bei mir mittlerweile irgendwie als normale PS2-Mouse läuft.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> 2 finger tip -> mittlere Maustaste (Wofür braucht man die unter Linux?)
> 
> 

 

Zum Einfügen von vorher markiertem Text (wobei ich 

mir das auf 'nem Touchpad nicht richtig vorstellen kann).

Das ist quasi die Knallerfunktion einer X11-Oberfläche. Wirklich!  :Wink: 

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> 2. Wie ändere ich das ab auf de-latin1? Die Nodeadkeys erlauben keine akzente auf Buchstaben, die ich aber fürs italienische brauche.
> 
> 

 

Probier's mal so, müsste eigentlich funktionieren

```
...

        Option "xkblayout" "de-latin1"

        Option "xkbvariant" ""

...

```

----------

## cryptosteve

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Zum Einfügen von vorher markiertem Text (wobei ich 
> 
> mir das auf 'nem Touchpad nicht richtig vorstellen kann).

 

Ergänzend: Linke und rechte Maus-/Touchpad-Taste gleichzeitig funktioniert auch  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

Ja, richtig, ich erinnere mich. Leider geht das irgendwie 

nicht (mehr?) unter KDE. Scheinbar gehen die Entwickler

heute davon aus, dass jede Mouse mehr als 2 Tasten hat.

----------

## cryptosteve

Also hier gehts nach wie vor 1a.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Wenn xorg kein hal mehr verwendet, kann man das dann deinstallieren? Oder wird das woanders noch verwendet? Bzw. kann man das aus den runnlevels werfen?

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Zum Einfügen von vorher markiertem Text (wobei ich 
> 
> mir das auf 'nem Touchpad nicht richtig vorstellen kann). 
> 
> Das ist quasi die Knallerfunktion einer X11-Oberfläche. Wirklich!

 

Ist das steil, da markier ich deinen Text, schreib quote, und klick linke und rechte gleichzeitig und der fügt das ein. Ohne Strg+C für kopieren wie unter windows.

Und das geht sogar aus der Console. Danke, das wusste ich nicht.

Bis jetzt hab ich mich immer geärgert, weil Strg+C/V nur bei scite und den Browsern richtig funktioniert.

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Option "xkblayout" "de-latin1" 
> 
> Option "xkbvariant" ""

 

Hat nicht funktioniert. Auch ein xkblayout -> de und xkbvariant -> latin1 ging nicht.

Hab mich dann vertippt und nur 

xkblayout "de"

xkbvariant "" 

genommen, jetzt hab ich das gewünschte ergebnis (è perfetto)

Das nit den 2 tasten gleichzeitig geht bei mir auch, ich hab ja am netbook keine mittlere.

OT:

@boris64

coole seite

@Steve`

Android ist ja von Google. Da verwenden wir jetzt Linux, damit nix mitprotokolliert wird an daten und dann hat man google am handy und die ganzen daten gelangen ungefiltert auf die google server? (Nix gegen dich, ich hab was gegen googles datensammeln)

----------

## b3cks

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> @Steve`
> 
> Android ist ja von Google. Da verwenden wir jetzt Linux, damit nix mitprotokolliert wird an daten und dann hat man google am handy und die ganzen daten gelangen ungefiltert auf die google server? (Nix gegen dich, ich hab was gegen googles datensammeln)

 

Muss man das verstehen?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@ b3cks

nein

braucht man jetz hal noch oder nicht?

----------

## Josef.95

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> braucht man jetz hal noch oder nicht?

 

Das kommt drauf an wofür...

Wenn du dich auf Xorg beziehst dann -> Nein (der aktuelle xorg-server-1.9 unterstützt kein hal mehr, statdessen kann nun udev genutzt werden)

Doch bevor du HAL nun verbannst schau ob noch andere Pakete hal benötigen 

```
 equery depends hal
```

Oder besser, lass portage entscheiden ob hal sicher deinstalliert werden könnte 

```
# emerge -av --depclean hal
```

BTW: Und bevor hal tatsächlich deinstalliert wird ist es evtl. auch zu empfehlen den hal-daemon zu stopen und aus dem runlevel zu entfernen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Muss man das verstehen?

 

Ich glaube, er bezieht sich auf ein Blogposting von mir. Warum das hier zusammenhanglos im Forum passiert ... keine Ahnung.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Wie ist das mit HAL jetzt?

Wegen zusammenhanglos: Ich hab mal einen Beitrag gesendet, und dann schau ich am nächsten tag nach. Hat jemand nachträglich einen Beitrag gesendet, der vor meinem Beitrag aufscheint!?

LG Roland

----------

## cryptosteve

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Wie ist das mit HAL jetzt?

 

Wie Josef.95 schon sagte: Schalte es aus und gucke, was dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Kannst Du damit leben, schmeiss es weg, ansonsten behalte es. Ich habe hier KDE4 und das macht ohne hal noch keinen Spass. Ausserdem frisst es kein Brot.

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Wegen zusammenhanglos: Ich hab mal einen Beitrag gesendet, und dann schau ich am nächsten tag nach. Hat jemand nachträglich einen Beitrag gesendet, der vor meinem Beitrag aufscheint!?

 

Das verstehe ich jetzt schon wieder nicht; ich gehe aber davon aus, dass es nicht hierher gehört. Falls es technische Probleme mit einer meiner Seiten gibt, stehe ich per PM zur Verfügung.

----------

## ScytheMan

hilfreich um zu prüfen, ob man hal entfernen kann ist:

equery d hal 

wenn da nochn paar deps zuviel sind, dann sollte man es besser parallel laufen lassen.

aktuell hat k3b z.b. noch ne hard dependency auf hal.

----------

## cryptosteve

Jo, wirft hier auf einem KDE4-System folgendes aus:

```
app-cdr/k3b-2.0.1-r1 (sys-apps/hal)

app-misc/hal-info-20091130 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10)

kde-base/solid-4.5.4 (hal ? sys-apps/hal)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-3.2.12 (hal ? sys-apps/hal)
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   braucht man jetz hal noch oder nicht? 
> 
> Das kommt drauf an wofür...
> 
> Wenn du dich auf Xorg beziehst dann -> Nein (der aktuelle xorg-server-1.9 unterstützt kein hal mehr, statdessen kann nun udev genutzt werden)
> ...

 

Deine Antwort darauf:  *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Wie ist das mit HAL jetzt?

 

Sorry, da komme ich nicht mehr mit...

Hast du den Beitrag gar nicht gelesen oder willst du uns hier auf den Arm nehmen?

Du bekommst hier schon fertige Befehle vorgesetzt mit denen du deine Anfrage beantwortet bekommst, daher ist mir deine weitere Frage ein Rätsel.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Doch bevor du HAL nun verbannst schau ob noch andere Pakete hal benötigen Code:
> 
>  equery depends hal

 

Ok, der hat doch noch ein paar Abhängigkeiten

# emerge -av --depclean hal

Calculating dependencies... done!

  sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2 pulled in by:

    app-emulation/wine-1.2

    app-misc/hal-info-20090716

    kde-base/solid-4.4.5

    xfce-base/exo-0.3.107

    xfce-base/thunar-1.0.2

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Sorry, da komme ich nicht mehr mit... 
> 
> Hast du den Beitrag gar nicht gelesen oder willst du uns hier auf den Arm nehmen? 
> 
> Du bekommst hier schon fertige Befehle vorgesetzt mit denen du deine Anfrage beantwortet bekommst, daher ist mir deine weitere Frage ein Rätsel.

 

Das ist genau das was ich oben beschrieben habe, ich schreib die frage, es kommt keine antwort, ich schreib nochmal die frage: immer noch keine Antwort, dann les ich am nächsten tag wieder, sind plötzlich zwischen meinen Beiträgen Antworten, und ich steh wie ein Idiot da.

Ich weiß nicht obs an meiner Verbindung gelegen hat, aber das war schon einmal so.

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Das ist genau das was ich oben beschrieben habe, ich schreib die frage, es kommt keine antwort, ich schreib nochmal die frage: immer noch keine Antwort, dann les ich am nächsten tag wieder, sind plötzlich zwischen meinen Beiträgen Antworten, und ich steh wie ein Idiot da.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht obs an meiner Verbindung gelegen hat, aber das war schon einmal so. 

 

Ein Versuch zu erklären wie es dazu kommen kann:

Beachte das die Forensoftware dich seit deinem letzten Login idR nur einmal über neue Beiträge eines Threads benachrichtigt, und das ist auch gut so. Bis zu deinem nächsten Login können ja aber duchaus schon weitere Antworten gekommen sein über die du nicht weiter benachrichtigst wirst. Gehst du nun einfach ins Forum und schaust nach dem letzten Beitrag, dann sind vorherig gepostete Antworten schnell mal übersehen.

Von daher solltest du ruhig mal genauer schauen (zb durch zurück scrollen im Thread) was es seit deiner ersten Anfrage wirklich schon an Antworten gegeben hat.

----------

## musv

Ohne jetzt die ganzen Threads zu zitieren:

Touchpad:

Die Sache mit der 2. und 3. Maustaste benutz ich schon seit Jahren - ohne HAL übrigens. Das sieht dann so aus:

```
 --------------------------

|                   |  3  |

|                   |  ^  |

|                   |  |  |                    

|                   |  |  |

|                   |  |  |

|                   |  v  |

|<----------------->|  2  |

 --------------------------
```

3 = mittlere Maustaste

2 = rechte Maustaste

rechter Rand: vertikal scrollen

unterer Rand: horizontal scrollen

Das Links-/Rechtsscrollen sollte im Firefox eigentlich automatisch funktionieren. Im Opera musst du bei den Mouse-Gestures die Buttons 5 und 6 (oder war's 7 und 8 ) löschen (Erweiterte Einstellungen -> Gestures).

Die 2-Finger-Mouse-Gestures sollen zwar lt Synaptics-Treiber auch irgendwie funktionieren. Ich hab mich damit aber nicht weiter beschäftigt. Vermutlich würde das unter Linux einen höheren Konfigurationsaufwand bedeuten, da du jede Anwendung einzeln darauf vorbereiten müsstest. 

HAL:

Wird soweit ich weiß benötigt für:

automatisches Mounten von USB-Devices in KDE4

Laufwerkserkennung in K3b (KDE4-Version, KDe3-Version funktioniert ohne HAL)

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@Josef.95

Das er mich nur einmal benachrichtigt hab ich bemerkt.

Aber wenn ich die Seite neulade, sollten doch alle Threads angezeigt werden

oder?

@musv

Das mit dem vertikalen Scroll und den zwei Maustasten ist zwar eine schöne

Idee, (das mit dem vertikalen scroll hat auch bei mir schon mal

funktioniert) aber mir persönlich ist das Mousepad auf dem Netbook zu klein,

dafür. Daher der Wunsch mit mehreren Fingern (wie unter Windows)

----------

